
What personal finance advice would you give your 35yo self? - gls2ro
Inspired by this question https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14593794 I was eager to also know what can advice will you give to your 35yo?<p>Are there things that can be still changed&#x2F;learned&#x2F;started at 35?
======
tbihl
All of the advice is the same. It has different implications and obstacles,
but the advice is the same.

Make lifestyle changes, and you'll have a spouse/children to drag
along/convince. Make a switch to a job that pays better, but recognize that
your risk tolerance may be lower and other things may compete for your
attention. Invest. Sure, you've lost ten (ish) years, but at 45 you'll be
pretty happy that you bothered to start at all. It's not like 25 is all that
wonderful. Think of how a 25 year old feels right now, compared to their
brother who invested $1000 in Amazon 10 years ago; all of a sudden, they feel
behind because they didn't start at 15.

In other words, get moving. Change and risk almost always get harder with
time, so there is always no time like the present, regardless of if you're 25
or 35 at present.

